# [SOLVED] Read-Only Setting In Folder



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Just purchased a notebook and am running Windows 8.1.

I right-clicked on the "Documents" folder and selected Properties.

In the "Attributes" section, the "Read-only (Only applies to files in folder)" is ticked.

I'm reading this to mean that I will not be able to save changes to any files in that folder, as they will be read-only. Is this correct and why is the folder set by default to this setting?

T


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Hello tomahawk,

Is the item ticked (check mark in the box) or partially ticked (box filled by square).

If it is partially ticked, it just means that something in that folder (sub directory/system file) is set to Read Only, but you will be able to save files, over-write files, delete files and edit files as usual.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Hi GZ

There is a square box.

I don't know what is causing this, as it appears to be a default. This is a brand new notebook upgraded from Windows 8 to 8.1

It is the same setting in "Music" , where I have added some files and in Pictures, where I have not yet added any files (but there seems to be a sub-folder called "camera roll")

Also, I want to encrypt the Documents folder, but when I right-click on it and go to properties and then advanced, the "encrypt contents to secure data" option is greyed out!

T


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

That is default... There are one or more files in that directory that are set to "Read Only". If you click the box and apply, it will set all files in that directory to "Read Only". This will not affect your ability to use that directory in any way.

Even if the directory appears empty, there are hidden system files that are set to read-only... So that box should always appear in that fashion.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Also, I want to encrypt the Documents folder, but when I right-click on it and go to properties and then advanced, the "encrypt contents to secure data" option is greyed out!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

I have never used Windows Built-In encryption service (efs) therefore I have no experience with it.

I would suggest creating a sub folder in the documents directory and attempting to encrypt it's contents. 

Also, are you accessing the documents folder via your user directory, or the libraries link?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Tom is this what your trying 
Help protect your files with BitLocker - Microsoft Windows Help
Help protect your files with device encryption - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

To be honest joeten, I'm confused. I had said in an earlier thread that I thought I had read somewhere that encryption is standard in Windows 8.1, but I just need to be absolutely sure.

I log on to my notebook with my Microsoft account.

I use this notebook when travelling only and therefore want to maximise any protection.

GZ, I use Windows Explorer to access specific files. In Windows 7, there was a "Libraries" structure which does not appear in Windows 8.1 (see attachment)

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

To use it you need to be logged in as admin see the second link in my last post


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Libraries are still present... The folder in the navigation pane is the library.

To access your Documents folder, navigate to...

C:\users\"yourname"\Documents


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Thanks GZ.

I'll have to apologise, but this confuses me. I have added files from a memory stick to the "Documents" folder ( by simple drag and drop) and there was no issue.

What exactly is the difference between:-

"Documents" and

"C:\Users\Thomas\Documents"


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

The documents in the navigation pane is the library, which can contain multiple locations. 

The folder in your user directory is the actual "Documents" folder (directory).


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Thanks GZ


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

So, were you able to enable encryption on your documents folder?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Hi GZ

I created a new folder in documents. The encryption bit is also greyed out.

I've still to read some of the links sent by joeten, so maybe there's a solution contained therein.

T


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*



joeten said:


> Tom is this what your trying
> Help protect your files with BitLocker - Microsoft Windows Help
> Help protect your files with device encryption - Microsoft Windows Help


The second link above begins with a step to search for "encryption" and continues from there.

This search yields no results.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

You need to read how to turn on encryption a little further down in blue those are to be clicked on for further info 

How do I turn on device encryption?

You need to sign in to your PC with a Microsoft account with administrator permissions to use device encryption. For more info about administrator permissions, see Standard accounts versus administrator accounts. If you didn't sign in with a Microsoft account, or if you don't have a Microsoft account and want to get one, follow these steps.
To sign in with a Microsoft account

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, tap Settings, then tap Change PC settings.
(If you're using a mouse, point to the bottom-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer up, click Settings, then click Change PC settings.)

Tap or click Accounts, and then tap or click Switch to a Microsoft account.

If you're using a new PC with a fresh installation of Windows RT 8.1, device encryption is turned on automatically when you sign in. Windows helps protect data on your PC and automatically uploads a recovery key to your Microsoft account online. This recovery key lets you sign in to your PC if you've been locked out.

However, if you've upgraded to Windows RT 8.1 from a previous version of Windows, you'll need to turn on device encryption manually.
To turn on device encryption manually

Swipe in from the right edge of the screen, then tap Search.
(If you're using a mouse, point to the top-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down, then click Search.)

In the Search box, enter encryption.

Tap or click Change device encryption settings and follow the instructions.

When would I need to use a recovery key?
How do I back up my recovery key?
How do I view my device encryption settings?
How do I turn device encryption off?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Thanks joeten,

I am logging on as administrator and via my Microsoft account.

A search for "encryption" returns no result.

Attached is a document showing the difference between the instructions from your earlier link and my pc.

I'm wondering is it hardware related. Also attached is the hardware section from the same link, but I've no idea how I can check these hardware elements.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

We might be chasing something which is supposed to be on straight out the box, but from what I can find upgrades needed to turn it on, but finding a simple method is proving a challenge leave it with me and I will look further.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Thanks for sticking with this joeten.

Much appreciated.

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Read-Only Setting In Folder*

Hi right still struggling with the encryption but I have found stuff on bitlocker which might do as you want Windows 8 Tutorials[1]=Security%20System%20Tools
there are a list of tutorials in the link


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

A colleague suggested that I try and install TrueCrypt, even though it's not mentioned for Windows 8.

It Works!!!

Thanks to everybody for their assistance.

GZ - thanks for educating me!

joeten - you're a star!

T


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got something keep your password safe.


----------

